# Chickens?



## a123andpoof

Anyone here have chickens? Personally I have 21 or 22...I can never get my count right. Anyways if you have any what breeds?
I have 
black sex links
reds
barred rocks
and silkies

Post pics!


----------



## Nubster

Do you raise them to eat or just for "pets"? 

I hope that someday once I am out of school and back to work at a decent paying job, we can afford to buy a place with some acres and setup a homestead. We'll definitely be getting chickens.


----------



## purplemuffin

My boyfriend and I want to live out in the country someday with a handful of chickens! I can't see us ever needing more than four or five though, we'd just be using them for egg and as pets. There are some mornings when I just don't feel like eggs for breakfast, so I wouldn't want to have so many that we got overloaded! But I do love the idea of having eggs from my own chickens!   I forgot the breed we wanted, but it was a good balance between friendly and being a good layer.


----------



## a123andpoof

We actually live in town on 1 acre. They are raised for eggs and pets. They make great pets the biggest problem is it's best not to get to attached. Its okay, but you have to know the risks like disease and predators. 
We actually sell our eggs as we get a dozen on average a day sometimes less or more. All depends on who layed the day before and the weather.
I recommend the speckled sussex. I have 1 forgot to mention. She is a sweetie. She is good at laying and always runs up to greet me when I go outside or to their run.


----------



## Nubster

Yeah, even when you have animals meant to be raised for food, it's hard to not to get attached. I want to do rabbits too but those things are so cute, it'll be hard to eat'em.


----------



## a123andpoof

Yeah we hope to get some to eat in the near future. But we have a fox lurking around and it makes me nervous that it might get some of my hens. I have become attached to a few of them.
I just don't see rabbits as being food. They are just so cute and seem like pets..


----------



## Nubster

haha...yeah, I agree, but they sure are tasty pets.


----------



## purplemuffin

Oh my gosh. I want this chicken too. It lays GREEN EGGS! http://www.mypetchicken.com/chicken-breeds/Ameraucana-B5.aspx 

That is hilarious and amazing!


----------



## a123andpoof

We got two easter eggers. They lay blue or green eggs to and are often mistaken for the americauna, unfortunatly they both ended up being roosters so had to get rid of them. My mom wants to get a few of those though.
This is my dream rooster:
http://chicken-breeds.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Blue-Sumatra-rooster.jpg
And my dream hen:
http://adventureswithchickens.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/silver-laced-wyandotte1.jpg


----------



## hotrod57ts

I got close two 250 game chickens.


----------



## a123andpoof

Wow!! Thats alot of birds!


----------



## Nubster

There was a guy not far from me that raised game birds until he was arrested.


----------



## hotrod57ts

Well were im at the law does it too lol.


----------



## Nubster

That always helps...haha

I used to work in law enforcement. One of the guys I was in the academy with worked the weekends as a ring master I think he called it. Crazy stories.


----------



## Sena Hansler

... I don't have chickens... But saw cute lil' button quail  looked like white chicks :lol: the store owner has a farm... he gets pheasants, chickens, quail, in his store to sell o.o


----------



## a123andpoof

Aww I am so glad that the local farm store I buy my feed from doesn't have chicks in store. I would be in trouble lol 
We are trying to buy more property then I can get more chickens!


----------



## SDragon

WE used to have chickens. I love the. Want to get soem this summer.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

We used to have around 10-12 hens and a couple of roosters. Unfortunately, a fox (we are in the middle of the suburbs) got in and killed every single chicken except for the mum and her three chicks locked in their house.

Now we only have the three chicks (very much grown up now) left. The two roosters decided one day they hated each other so one lives by himself and the other lives with his sister.










This is a photo of dad Brutus and his harem (RIP). Brutus was hand-reared and one of those roosters who would kill you soon as look as you. Unfortunately for him, he was all of maybe 12 inches tall haha. 

We aren't supposed to have roosters here, but these guys were a sort of oops hatching so until someone says something they shall stay.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Dont currently have any as our current city ord doesnt permit them on less than a acre sized property and then your restricted to just 6 hens max per an acre.

As it stands now I am engaged with a few neighbors in an effort to petition city hall for a change in the Regs to permit this on smaller parcels. Should that fail, Ill resort to about 4-6 ducks instead to supply me with eggs since the regs dont prohibit that specifically.

In the past I have had several Plymouth Barred Rocks, Rhode Island Reds and usually did 2-6 lots of 25 Cornish Rock Crosses for the freezer. There aint too many things in this world more tastey that "farm fresh" eggs and Fryers for the dinner table. The best part is I know what is in my food and dont have to worry about chemical contamination or bacterial contamination of my food supply. Grasshoppers, Ticks and other bugs werent a problem around the homestead either! Plus I have always had a strong desire to be more self suffcient.


----------



## Olympia

Huge poultry fan- would love some show quality Polish Lace (and frizzled) chickens


----------



## revolutionrocknroll

My sisters and I incubated three Barred Plymouth Rock eggs and two hatched! We raised them for a couple of month and then gave them back to the farmer who gave us the eggs. He has a flock? of BPRs but he can always tell which hens were the ones we gave him because they're very friendly and they jump on his back when he's feeding the chickens. Their names are Spatch and Cluck Cluck. We also incubated Peking ducklings for him named Pedackadoo and Squeegle.


----------



## GunsABlazin

I have about 20-23 chickens.
3 Jersey Black Giant Roosters
<7 Jersey black giant Hens
1 Americauna X Coukoo Merans Roo
2 Leg Horn Hens
1 Austolorp Hen
1 Coukoo merans Hen
2 Americauna Cross Hens
2 Bantem Cochins


----------



## newbetta22

I LOVE chickens.  My friends just don't understand. They have such varied personalities and are so entertaining. I used to raise them and show them for 4-H. Now my mom has taken over the flocks. We have two flocks with one rooster each. I've lost count since I no longer live at home, but I know we have wyandottes, americaunas, bantam cochins, and a couple other bantams. They're for eggs and pets only. I have two girls left over from 4-H who just turned 7 years old. One still lays an egg occasionally.


----------



## a123andpoof

Haven't checked this lately! 

My friends also don't understand and they are amazing pets. Unfortunatly we have had some trouble with a fox who has gotten 4 of my hens. Also some of my younger unsexed chickens are showing their gender. 2 turned out to be roosters and the third is unknown. I love my barred rocks especially my one rooster he is a sweety and the other one twigs who I still don't know the gender of. Praying for a female. Also hoping to get some new chicks in the next few weeks!


----------



## a123andpoof

LittleBettaFish said:


> We used to have around 10-12 hens and a couple of roosters. Unfortunately, a fox (we are in the middle of the suburbs) got in and killed every single chicken except for the mum and her three chicks locked in their house.
> 
> Now we only have the three chicks (very much grown up now) left. The two roosters decided one day they hated each other so one lives by himself and the other lives with his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo of dad Brutus and his harem (RIP). Brutus was hand-reared and one of those roosters who would kill you soon as look as you. Unfortunately for him, he was all of maybe 12 inches tall haha.
> 
> We aren't supposed to have roosters here, but these guys were a sort of oops hatching so until someone says something they shall stay.


Is your one rooster a speckled sussex? I really want a sussex rooster as I absolutly love my female and would love to get more of them!


----------



## a123andpoof

Got some baby chicks! Just thought I would show them off here! One of the feed stores I go to will be getting in some Speckled sussexes, Brahmas and I think cochins the end of March. Really hoping to go get a few more!
We got six babies, but one of them got trampled over night and died. Poor babies freaked out the first time the flash went off and went and huddled in that corner.



















The two yellow ones next to the blacks are buff orpingtons, the black ones are Astralorps and the small one in a Deleware. Hoping all turn out to be hens.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

a123andpoof said:


> Is your one rooster a speckled sussex? I really want a sussex rooster as I absolutly love my female and would love to get more of them!


I think they are mutt Mille Fleur chickens. The original stock we got them from was pretty inbred so I don't know what else is in there.

One of our roosters has decided to start crowing incessantly so who knows how long it is before someone dobs us in to council.


----------



## a123andpoof

Upon closer inspection he does look like a mille fleur, but his coloring reminds me of a sussex. Very handsome boy regardless actually all your chickens look very pretty!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha they were mostly hand-reared that lot, or out of our hand-reared hen so they were super friendly. My mum actually slept with Brutus the rooster in a sock in her bed as he would spend all night cheeping. 

The three we have now were essentially hand-reared but one rooster and the hen are petrified of me and won't come within a couple of metres of me when I go in their yard.

The other rooster, Percy, has an arrangement. When I tell him to go to bed he is allowed to wait at the door of his hutch to have a fight with my foot. Then once he's had enough it's off to sleep.

We went through a period where the vet thought we were crazy chicken people after we had a week-old chick operated on when he had an injured foot (he lived 2-3 years after that with a little leather booty on his gimpy leg). 

Chickens are awesome pets. Mine used to love following me around the yard, and they are so funny to watch when they don't know anyone is around.


----------



## Olympia

a123andpoof said:


> Got some baby chicks! Just thought I would show them off here! One of the feed stores I go to will be getting in some Speckled sussexes, Brahmas and I think cochins the end of March. Really hoping to go get a few more!
> We got six babies, but one of them got trampled over night and died. Poor babies freaked out the first time the flash went off and went and huddled in that corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two yellow ones next to the blacks are buff orpingtons, the black ones are Astralorps and the small one in a Deleware. Hoping all turn out to be hens.


OMG these are adorable <3 I don't know if anyone else has tried this, but when I raised chickies for my grandma, if I put my hand in at about their height, and spread out my fingers, they'd all huddle under my hand, with their heads sticking through my fingers and fall asleep. <3 It was priceless.


----------



## a123andpoof

All my hens have been raised by me and all are pretty good with me. There are a few that don't like being touched, but they still come up to me. In december we had a fox and six of them scattered we only found 3 but I was the only one who could pick them up and carry them home. Except one who I think was either to petrefied to care or was just a fairly friendly one and let my mom carry her. And then another time the fox came and 6 of them ran up into a shed. Freaked out cause I couldn't find my favorite. But they didn't come out of the shed till I came and found them, the decided then that it was safe. My hens trust me and there is nothing better then knowing your animals trust you. So while all may not be really friendly, they all do eventually grow to trust me. 

I have never tried that. But they freak out when they see me. That sounds adorable though!

I usually don't do much with them for the first few weeks as they prefer to be left alone. I start getting them used to me at around a month or so. Have had good success doing it this way. Plus am trying not to get to attached to many of my hens since we do have predators. But sometimes it can't be helped.


----------



## Olympia

Huh, that's interesting, I always thought it best to socialize them to people asap while they're minds are still impressionable or whatever the word is. xD My chickies were broilers for my grandma, -__-, but I still raised them with care.
One time my aunt got chicken eggs, and I don't know but I think she said her incubator must have been bad when they hatched because one was born with her leg sticking out to the side, all deformed. It's hard to explain, I have a photo. She was the sweetest little thing ever, she only had one good leg, and learned to balance herself with her wings, so she'd hop and drag her wings on the ground for balance. Of course it wasn't very effective, her wings were all ruined from it, and her stomach had no feathers from dragging herself on the ground all the time. She was my best friend  the other chickens didn't wait around for her so she was always on her own, so I sat with her for many hours of the day in the summer. She loved sitting in my lap, and I'd catch ants and she'd gently eat them from my fingers. She'd follow me EVERYWHERE. I can't believe how much I loved her. Raccoons broke into the coop one night though, and obviously they got her, since she was disabled so I guess she couldn't get away. So yea I know what it's like to lose a chicken you love  Here's a photo of her:


----------



## pasoindy

Olympia said:


> Huh, that's interesting, I always thought it best to socialize them to people asap while they're minds are still impressionable or whatever the word is. xD My chickies were broilers for my grandma, -__-, but I still raised them with care.
> One time my aunt got chicken eggs, and I don't know but I think she said her incubator must have been bad when they hatched because one was born with her leg sticking out to the side, all deformed. It's hard to explain, I have a photo. She was the sweetest little thing ever, she only had one good leg, and learned to balance herself with her wings, so she'd hop and drag her wings on the ground for balance. Of course it wasn't very effective, her wings were all ruined from it, and her stomach had no feathers from dragging herself on the ground all the time. She was my best friend  the other chickens didn't wait around for her so she was always on her own, so I sat with her for many hours of the day in the summer. She loved sitting in my lap, and I'd catch ants and she'd gently eat them from my fingers. She'd follow me EVERYWHERE. I can't believe how much I loved her. Raccoons broke into the coop one night though, and obviously they got her, since she was disabled so I guess she couldn't get away. So yea I know what it's like to lose a chicken you love  Here's a photo of her:


That's so sweet. I had a favorite chicken at the horse barn when I was a kid. She would sit on the bench next to me while I cleaned tack and loved being petted. She slept on the horses at night and laid eggs on their backs. I've wanted chickens ever since, but I live in the 'burbs right now.


----------



## Olympia

Our city just passed a law saying you can have chickens in the city. But my parents aren't into the idea, so it doesn't make a difference to me.


----------



## pasoindy

Olympia said:


> Our city just passed a law saying you can have chickens in the city. But my parents aren't into the idea, so it doesn't make a difference to me.


We have a no livestock rule. I wanted to trailer my horse in and stick her in my backyard for some "green" mowing, but I know the neighborhood busybodies would be calling 911 over it. LOL


----------



## Olympia

Ah, our city allowed chickens now as part of an eco movement thing. So people can have their own eggs if they want, since hens are quiet and such. Our city is trying to become the most sustainable in Canada lol.


----------



## DragonTheBetta

Omg the chicks are adorable! I have 11 chickens. 7 Americanas. 1 white frizzle(look it up!) 2 buff orpingtons, 1 I have know idea. I love my frizzle Sophie. She is the most adorable thing ever! They have feathered feet!


----------



## DragonTheBetta

Olympia! I had a chicken sorta like that! She broke her leg somehow. She wobbled unstead of walking. We called her Wobble. I uses to have to carry her to where the other chickens got their daily cracked corn. One day a animal get her. Not sure what kind though. We have wild cats, skunks, owels, foxes, and dogs!


----------



## a123andpoof

That is so sweet! Not many of my chickens are my favorites since I would be sad to lose them.

I love the frizzles and really want some!

Many people do socialize them right away and it probably is best, but it seems to always stress them out so I don't like doing it right away.


----------



## DragonTheBetta

It takes a lot if time to learn that people are good. I raised my frizzle in my bathroom. Almost all of my chickens let me pet them. I love Sophie my frizzle. She is the cutest ball if feathers you will ever lay your eyes on!


----------



## TheJadeBetta

Let's see what do I have....

In Young Chickens...

5 White Black Tail Japanese Bantams
2 Mottled Frizzle Japanese Bantams
1 Black Cochin Bantam

3 Brown Leghorns
2 White Leghorns
1 New Hampshire Red

In Laying Adults...

2 Unknown Black Hens
1 Unknown Red Hen
2 Unknown Whites (GIANT Rooster and Hen)
1 Unknown Peach Hen


----------



## a123andpoof

Yeah my current group is:

2 silkies
4 unknown reds
1 Speckled Sussex
14 black sex links
3 barred rocks (one about to become dinner because he is to aggressive and had bad experience giving another rooster away.) so then 1 rooster and 1 hen
1 Deleware chick
2 Austalorp chicks
2 Buff orpinton chicks


----------



## DragonTheBetta

Mine is:
7 americaunas (one is a rooster)(5 laying, 1 not)
2 buff orpingtons( not laying)
1 frizzle( not laying)
1 unknown black chicken(laying)
I
Recommend frizzles becuse they are super nice. Their feet won't scratch you(their feathered). Cuation they need special attention at early ages because that perish easily. They are very small breed of chicken.


----------



## a123andpoof

Huh. We had a chicken that I think may have been a frizzle, but then she got cocci and I lost her. What kind of special care do they need?


----------



## DragonTheBetta

They just die easily. Mainly by predators because they can't run fast. Hawks like them because they are small and have a lot of feathers to sink their talons into. On the up side they are super friendly if raised right!


----------



## RayneForhest

I have some pet White Rocks (three hens and a rooster) and one leghorn rooster. They all live happily together. I've only had them since December. I love them. 
My Leghorn Cochran


----------



## DragonTheBetta

Cool chickens! My friend had a leghorn rooster and he attacked me. I have an americauna rooster that sorta attackes people. I still love him though


----------



## newbetta22

RayneForhest said:


>


Love this!! Beautiful photo.


----------



## RayneForhest

Thank you NewBetta22


----------



## DragonTheBetta

Ya, I love the dark one.


----------



## a123andpoof

Those are some nice chickens and pictures! Sorry about mean roosters. My roo is pretty friendly and if outside makes us babysit the hens as in he brings the hens to us and then walks away coming to make sure they are still where he wants them.


----------



## DragonTheBetta

Ya. My rooster is in full protect mode. He gets mad when I go to get the eggs. Some of my orpingtons are starting to lay their first eggs! The eggs are so small!


----------



## a123andpoof

haha got to love over protective roos. My barred rock is laying her first eggs! They are so cute! and it is so exiting when they start!


----------



## Tappy4me

My family is hoping to get some soon. From some research I've been doing...we're leaning towards Buff Orpingtons. Good egg layers, and at the end of their egg laying span, good meat.


----------



## TheJadeBetta

Hey, I got some experts to tell me what type of chickens I have. So here is the list redone! I am hopefully going to get some Japanese Hatching eggs. :-D

*In Young Chickens...*

5 White Black Tail Japanese Bantams: 4 Roosters and 1 Hen
2 Mottled Frizzle Japanese Bantams: 1 Rooster and 1 Hen
1 Black Cochin Bantam: 1 Hen

*Hopefully all hens....*
3 Brown Leghorns
2 White Leghorns
2 New Hampshire Red


*In Laying Adults...*
1 Black Australorp Hen
1 Black Sex Link Hen
1 New Hampshire Red Hen
2 Broilers Rooster and Hen


*Random.....*
1 Pekin Drake
2 Cayuga Hens


----------

